# Just booked The Tunnel for a trip in August



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

Just booked the tunnel for a trip in August. I checked the price 1 day 2 days later it had gone up by £22 so if u r thinking of going across, its best that u get booking today.

It was more going out than coming back
.
It cost me a £132.00
8)


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My trip in July had gone up by over £20
Used Tesco vouchers so it was still free :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan H


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

its starting to be a bit to costly to have a good holiday it takes some of the fun out of it now.

hope you have a nice time on your

thank. tank


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

booked ours for August 14th and cost us £140. return on 31st. 
Just booked May 26th to 31st and that had gone up £4 in the time it took Tesco to return vouchers to us 4 days later.

Still £3 for two crossings I can't complain really
:lol: 

Mandy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ytank said:


> its starting to be a bit to costly to have a good holiday it takes some of the fun out of it now.
> 
> hope you have a nice time on your
> 
> thank. tank


Use your Tesco vouchers, free can never be too costly.
Gerry


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tunnel*

Scuse my ignorance but how do you use tesco vouchers? Can't find any ref to it at Tesco club card.

Graham


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know whats happening at Sea France but just booked with [email protected], out in two weeks and back mid June for £75. Sea France were much dear rer even with Motorhome facts. This is the first time in a dozen trips they have been cheaper.
John.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

*tunnel - tesco deals*

zappy61, Graham
Go to Tesco.com then click on clubcard icon and select clubcard deals from the dropdown. You will find that one of the deals is the tunnel and you get 4 times the face value of your Tesco Vouchers to offset the tunnel cost.

Kenp


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=148

I wish I had saved my Tesco points before I went to Spain but I have started now thats for sure  
Mavis


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*one way?*

So does anybody know how we stand booking one way? we dont know how long we want to be away and would either need an open ended return or 2 oneway tickets?

Grant


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: tunnel - tesco deals*



kenp said:


> zappy61, Graham
> Go to Tesco.com then click on clubcard icon and select clubcard deals from the dropdown. You will find that one of the deals is the tunnel and you get 4 times the face value of your Tesco Vouchers to offset the tunnel cost.
> 
> Kenp


Thanks Kenp,

Got it now.

Graham


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Ferry tickets*

I hadn't got enough Tesco vouchers to book the tunnel but had some airmiles I wanted to use. Got a 5 day ticket on P&O for Easter weekend for 1500 miles + £3.50.

Thought others might like to know that you can use Airmiles for P&O ferry.

Denise


----------

